# Smokehouse Construction Photos



## seminole (Apr 23, 2006)

Photos of a beautifully designed and built smokehouse. I hope they will provide some ideas, too.
http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/s_desig...nstruction.htm

There are even more photos of traditional wood smokehouses from Poland at: http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/photo_galleries/names.htm

Some quite simple, some very elegant.  What's interesting is that all of them use a separate firebox.


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks big! How much meat can it hold?


----------



## seminole (Apr 25, 2006)

Firestarter

I think it looks much bigger than it is. I don't believe those are real size doors.  Also there are only 9 tiles on the roof in each row. Smokesticks rack is very strongly built and it holds about 6 smokesticks, you can see some big pieces of meat. There is room for two of those racks and each can accomodate about 100 lbs of meat. My guess is that he can smoke 200 lbs at the time.

The prices of industrial smokers of 100 lbs capacity start at about $ 4500 and of course they will be electric or gas fired. His main advantage is that he does not even have to bother with wood chips or a sawdust. All he has to do is to throw in a big piece of wood and go to sleep. It will still be smouldering the following morning. And he does not have to worry about flames control as his firebox is far away on a lower level.  

This is a very beautifully constructed smokehouse but you can assemble a wooden box, without a roof, with a single door in no time with minimum costs.


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 25, 2006)

It's pretty cool, but way too big for what i need. When i cook, all i need room for is about 4 rib racks, ABT's and 2 to 3 chickens. 

That thing is big enough for a couple whole hogs!


----------



## cheech (Jul 15, 2006)

Can a smoker smoke/house ever really be too big?

I keep telling myself that the next smoker I get will be large enough but once I have it for a bit it seems to always be just a tad too small.

That one would definately cure that problem


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 15, 2006)

It looks cool, but there is an awful lot of thick white smoke!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

Ditto Noah.

Something don't look quite right.  Hmmm.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

Cajun,
Your avitar is making me drool!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

Craig's BBQ, DeValls Bluff, Arkansas.  Pork loin sandwich with apple slaw and double hot sauce.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

Mmmmmmm!  Just the way I like it!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

When my wife was pregnant with my first son (1980) we had to drive to Craigs at a moments notice.  I guess that's why Jon doesn;'t want any sauce on anything he eats. :oops:


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

LOL!  My wife is currently preggo with our third, so I know what you went through!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

When my wife was pregnant with my first son (1980) we had to drive to Craigs at a moments notice.  I guess that's why Jon doesn;'t want any sauce on anything he eats. :oops: 

My other son (1987) was born in Atlanta and he'll eat anything   :P


----------

